# Looking for a puppy for me laaitjie! Joburg/Gauteng



## Rude Rudi (16/1/18)

Hi all!

Not sure whether this is the right thread location, so please move if needs be @Silver 

I'm looking for a puppy for my laaitjie's 8th birthday and thought I'd check here first if anyone may have a lead... It must be a child friendly/family type breed and preferably a small/medium breed.
I don't want to break the bank, so no exotic breeds I'm afraid.. just a plain old dog...

Joburg/Gauteng area


----------



## Stosta (16/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Not sure whether this is the right thread location, so please move if needs be @Silver
> 
> ...


How about a tiger instead? (Courtesy of @Sickboy77 )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/1/18)

Lol, that looks super cool, but alas, I don’t think the missus will approve!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett (16/1/18)

Maybe you could try one of these (all in Fourways): 
Woodrock Animal Rescue https://www.woodrockanimalrescue.com/adoptions-available.html
Ark Animal Puppy Shelter https://www.facebook.com/pg/ArkAnimalCentre/photos/?tab=photos_albums
Four Paws http://4ourpaws.org.za/dogs/

Good luck with your search - hope you can save a little life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (23/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Not sure whether this is the right thread location, so please move if needs be @Silver
> 
> ...



@Rude Rudi Adopt, don't shop. Try all the animal rescue places and I'm sure you'll find a little puppy who wants to be loved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (27/1/18)

@Rude Rudi, did you find a pup for your kid?

Regards


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/1/18)

Nope, not yet... Still looking...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nope, not yet... Still looking...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just keep on looking, sure you will find the one that's meant for you.

Pics when you do get one please!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

